# P226



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

How much would a P226 go for used. Would it be much over $600


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Could be around five for a CPO Sig. Depends on condition and who or where ya get it from I suppose.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

www.gunsamerica.com


----------

